# What the best enclosures for a Mantis are



## Mantiskid (Mar 27, 2012)

http://youtu.be/nDz3d0elkDM

I know it's kind of long, but PLEASE watch the whole part1 and 2 and tell me what you think.


----------



## Mantiskid (Mar 27, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jQLUBL2UEn8


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't get to watch yet, but I know the best ones.....

MINE! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2012)

I liked it, I think you put a lot into it and it will be helpful to newbies here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you have a close up of the spider roaches in the little green house, I wanted to see them.?


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice vids. Lots of good info.


----------



## rs4guy (Mar 29, 2012)

Not bad, I do think you could consolidate the videos into a single 8-10 min segment, while still giving the same info. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Mantiskid (Mar 29, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> Not bad, I do think you could consolidate the videos into a single 8-10 min segment, while still giving the same info. Thanks for the share.


Thanks! I could probably have made the video only one part and only 8-10 minutes...but I just talk too much LOL!


----------



## Mantiskid (Mar 29, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Did you have a close up of the spider roaches in the little green house, I wanted to see them.?


Here's a video of one:

http://youtu.be/nYRMmvDJc5A


----------



## viridari (May 5, 2012)

How come the videos were removed?


----------



## maybon (May 5, 2012)

viridari said:


> How come the videos were removed?


+1?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jun 26, 2012)

maybon said:


> +1?


+1 for me too.


----------



## mantisboy (Jul 2, 2012)

I use Beta Fish Aquariums....last year I used sand for substrate and it worked well. Easy to clean, a plastic fork makes a great rake for raking up all the feeder bug parts.

http://www.walmart.c...c-Pets/10312983

These are also available at Petsmart...


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 15, 2013)

idahomantid said:


> I use Beta Fish Aquariums....last year I used sand for substrate and it worked well. Easy to clean, a plastic fork makes a great rake for raking up all the feeder bug parts.
> 
> http://www.walmart.c...c-Pets/10312983
> 
> These are also available at Petsmart...


Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll try that as a housing option one day.

P.S. Hey guys, sorry, I accidentally deleted the videos while I was trying to figure out how to delete my inbox (obviously I made a mistake and deleted a bunch of my videos  ). I'll post a new version soon.


----------



## Digger (Jan 15, 2013)

RATS ! I had my buttered popcorn all ready; Nikki Mantis had a bowl of pinhead crickets and honey. 3D glasses were out too, just in case. Bummer


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 22, 2013)

Digger said:


> RATS ! I had my buttered popcorn all ready; Nikki Mantis had a bowl of pinhead crickets and honey. 3D glasses were out too, just in case. Bummer


ROTFL!!!!!!!!! Sorry... lol


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Mantiskid said:


> ROTFL!!!!!!!!! Sorry... lol


Will you send me a mail when you post them??? Anxious to see the video!


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 24, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Will you send me a mail when you post them??? Anxious to see the video!


Yes I will!


----------

